# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 March 2010)

A very good evening to you all! 

With April just around the corner, it's time to start thinking about your entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is Muschu, whose selection *AXO* has achieved an astonishing 162.07% return so far during March! Derty is currently in second place with *CSS*, with a very impressive 86.81% gain, and rounding out the top three this month is Knobby22 whose entry *AQR* has seen a solid 40.43% return over the course of the month. 

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Wednesday, March 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Muschu (25 March 2010)

IAU please


----------



## Sdajii (25 March 2010)

EKA for me!


----------



## Putty7 (25 March 2010)

GOA thanks Joe


----------



## Miner (25 March 2010)

STI please


----------



## akkopower (25 March 2010)

oex please


----------



## jbocker (25 March 2010)

GRK thanks Joe


----------



## Atlas79 (25 March 2010)

JPR please Joe


----------



## nunthewiser (25 March 2010)

Something different this month.


BDM thanks Joe


----------



## drillinto (25 March 2010)

TAM


----------



## Vulture (25 March 2010)

If you all let me compete, my pick would be OBJ


----------



## jonojpsg (25 March 2010)

Nice try Vulture

I'll try NDO this month please Joe


----------



## Bigukraine (25 March 2010)

i would like RHM thankyou joe !!!!!!!!!


----------



## nulla nulla (25 March 2010)

I'll run with *gpt *this month thanks Joe. I reckon it looks a bit oversold at present


----------



## kgee (25 March 2010)

EKM thanks


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 March 2010)

TZL please.


----------



## adobee (25 March 2010)

CTP 

thanks..


----------



## jonnycage (25 March 2010)

roc please


----------



## jancha (25 March 2010)

Was going to put ADI but i'll leave it for Agentm.
MAK thanks Joe.


----------



## Buckfont (25 March 2010)

Korab, KOR , thanks Joe


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2010)

AZM   thanks Joe


----------



## tigerboi (25 March 2010)

TOL again thx joe...TB


----------



## grace (25 March 2010)

BOW thanks Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 March 2010)

AEE please Joe.

gg


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 March 2010)

COY pls Joe


----------



## Trader Paul (28 March 2010)

Hi Joe,

PSA ... expecting a couple of positive time cycles
to come into play, between 16-23042009 ... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 March 2010)

TON thanks Joe ......... some very significant drilling results due later in April for their Salmon Gums gold project


----------



## newbie trader (28 March 2010)

Obj thanks - Vulture doesnt meet the reqs I dont think to participate?

N.T


----------



## explod (28 March 2010)

KRL thanks Joe,     going well this month and should continue


----------



## Airfireman (28 March 2010)

CNX

Thanks

Tim


----------



## sam76 (28 March 2010)

i'll take a punt on MSC, thanks..


----------



## bigdog (28 March 2010)

AXY Atom thanks Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (28 March 2010)

*GNS* - Gunns

There's so many to choose from this month.  so many stocks at the bottom of there trading range....just hope that 0.52 is the bottom of GNS's range.


----------



## Mickel (28 March 2010)

LNC thanks Joe


----------



## sammy84 (28 March 2010)

SGY please


----------



## wilsde (28 March 2010)

MOG

Wilsde


----------



## BraceFace (28 March 2010)

CUE


----------



## bloomy88 (28 March 2010)

MNL thanks

Cheers


----------



## AngusSmart (28 March 2010)

AAM, thanks joe.


----------



## bandicoot76 (28 March 2010)

GCR please mate


----------



## pixel (29 March 2010)

make mine MYG


----------



## son of baglimit (29 March 2010)

NMS - ta


----------



## Agentm (29 March 2010)

although adi will double this month

sbr please joe


----------



## Happy (29 March 2010)

RED , thanks Joe


----------



## TheAbyss (29 March 2010)

MEL thanks


----------



## derty (29 March 2010)

STB for me please Joe


----------



## Boyou (29 March 2010)

CFU ,please Joe,

Has done well in march..maybe there are some more sparks yet to come


----------



## pan (29 March 2010)

bsr 

mate

cheers


----------



## A-Ron (29 March 2010)

ARO thanks...


----------



## Lucky_Country (30 March 2010)

CPL

Thanks looks very positive !!


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (30 March 2010)

KOR please


----------



## jaydebono (31 March 2010)

SYP please!


----------



## Whiskers (31 March 2010)

*MEI * thanks. Looks about due for some good news and a run.


----------



## cicak_kupang (31 March 2010)

SAU  thnx Joe, if still free


----------



## craigj (31 March 2010)

GBZ     thanks joe


----------



## noirua (31 March 2010)

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------



## prozac (31 March 2010)

I am a sucker for punishment, make mine RRS again please.


----------

